# Starter carving kit



## BryanSchamber (Feb 17, 2009)

I recently went to a gathering with my sons cub scouts and there was a guy that had carved bowls,spoons, and other utensils. Thought it was real cool. I was wondering if anyone could recommend some basic set to get started. Have access to a lot of good wood. Been cutting for firewood,but it would be nice to try this out. I've got a bunch of red oak,white oak,black cherry,hickory , and walnut. Any advice would greatly be appreciated. Bryan


----------



## qweesdraw (Feb 18, 2009)

My wife bought me a set of (ramelson) carving tools(online) for Xmas a couple of years back. (they hold an edge NICE) about $60 for 6 MADE IN USA!
I like them (hand carving)
Buck Bros (Ace hardware) About $35 (5)These are larger not good for detail.
Fair 
Harbor freight has a set of about 12 for about $5,(WEEFOOYOO) you will need to sharpen them prior to starting ,(fair).
X-ato makes a small kit for about $30 local hobby shop/hardware store.
Very nice and you can buy new blades for a fair price.(highly recommend).
Or snap a spent chainsaw file in a vise grind on the grinder!,make one your self.
SHARP if the key!!!!
I would start them out with (softwood),bass or cottonwood bark.(and alot of glue) for rookies.cottonwood bark is a fave of mine.,wind spirits,santa's are easy to carve.
Kevlar gloves ARE A MUST!!! For rookies!!!!!!!!! I use them too.
I would give the start with (softwood),prior to the hard stuff.
Mark
P.S. Handcarving is an ART!,If you wan't cottonwood bark (pay the shipping)
Free for what i have.
Anytime a kid gets off the TV or a puter and uses their hands is good!


----------



## carvinmark (Feb 18, 2009)

qweesdraw said:


> My wife bought me a set of (ramelson) carving tools(online) for Xmas a couple of years back. (they hold an edge NICE) about $60 for 6 MADE IN USA!
> I like them (hand carving)
> Buck Bros (Ace hardware) About $35 (5)These are larger not good for detail.
> Fair
> ...



Good answer there. I would just add that cheap chizels will loose thier edge very fast and are extreemly discouraging for first timers because they tend to try to keep going with a dull tool and end up with poor results.


----------



## BryanSchamber (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks guys for the advice. Maybe someday I can post some pictures. Alot of you have really nice work. It always makes me feel better to use something that I have created or put alot of time into. I'm sure i'll have more questions in the future. Bryan


----------

